# IMS Baskets and Shower Screens



## Charliej

I've been looking at some information on these as there have been quite a few mentions of them recently so here are some links:

http://www.imsfiltri.com/competition/?lang=en

http://www.specialtycoffee.nl/en/news/artikel/1454/vst-vs-ims

That kind of appears to be it from Google that I could find other than sites that sell the baskets.

I think I'm going to get myself the 18/22g version when I order the group buy stuff.


----------



## Soll

Hi Charlie

Can you add one more of the IMS baskets for me and my Bezzera Strega ? 12/18g one.

Soll


----------



## garydyke1

Interesting indeed


----------



## jeebsy

Michaelg got one recently, haven't heard how he's getting on with it though.


----------



## Xpenno

I have the IMS shower screen and it made a big difference to how the water was dispersed over the puck.

From






Depending on price I'd be interested in the 18/22g basket and maybe the 16/20g ridged as well.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## Soll

I only thought they did the baskets, shower screens too? It has to make an improvement in the shots by the look of the water dispersion


----------



## Charliej

I can also get the screens I'll post a link to the pdf catalogue of which baskets and screens they do once their site is back up from maintenance.

#


----------



## Iwwstriker

Does IMS produce a shower screen for the gaggia classic as well? Maybe I could try one of them on my machine and provide some reviews on it. =D


----------



## Charliej

Unfortunately they don't do a screen suitable for a Gaggia Classic.

Here's the link to the Catalogue:

http://b2b.lfspareparts724.com/public/news/1480648_LF_Depliant%20Docce%20filtri%20IMS_EN.pdf

Ok so i've had a look and done some maths I can do the Baskets for £12 plus postage and most of the screens work out at £12 as well other than one of the 48mm ones which is for La Spaz and Dalla Corte machines but with the screens pm for anything specific.


----------



## Xpenno

Soll said:


> I only thought they did the baskets, shower screens too? It has to make an improvement in the shots by the look of the water dispersion


Agreed, I still had to work on my distribution, but all is good now. I couldn't believe the difference in the show pattern between that and stock.

At £12+postage I'll take the 18/22g basket and the 16/20g ridged.

Cheers

Spence


----------



## Sofmonk

Hi charliej - depending on price also interested on the 14\20 basket (1460103)...

Sorry just noticed the price on your last message...

Cheers

Sof


----------



## Soll

I'll take both to Shower screen and basket! Although I need to find out the Stregas Shower screen size


----------



## jeebsy

So 1460103 you can dose anywhere from 14-20g?


----------



## garydyke1

Im guessing you cant find a shower screen for the Sage Charlie? what about this






Id be up for a 18/22 basket (non ridged) at that price.


----------



## Sticky

I've been using the shower screen on the Izzo Duetto for a while and I'm really pleased, I have noticed a massive improvement on back flushing with no real coffee oil build up compared to stock screen.


----------



## Soll

Sticky said:


> I've been using the shower screen on the Izzo Duetto for a while and I'm really pleased, I have noticed a massive improvement on back flushing with no real coffee oil build up compared to stock screen.


Hi Sticky

Have you noticed any difference in the cup such as mouth feel ?


----------



## Eyedee

I'd be up for an 18/22 basket please.

Ian


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> Im guessing you cant find a shower screen for the Sage Charlie? what about this


I just haven't got round to dropping the screen and diffuser disc to measure them yet Gary I know which one I think will fit though, just need to also try and work out which brass disc will fit from the many lol.


----------



## Sticky

Hi Soll

My palette may not be sophisticated enough to tell, however I think I get more consistent shots, I get far less channeling when knocking out a series of drinks and not concentrating on tamping.

You can see the improved water distribution the second you fit it.


----------



## Soll

Sticky said:


> Hi Soll
> 
> My palette may not be sophisticated enough to tell, however I think I get more consistent shots, I get far less channeling when knocking out a series of drinks and not concentrating on tamping.
> 
> You can see the improved water distribution the second you fit it.


With less channeling that has to be an improvement in the mouth feel and combined with the matching basket, surely smoothness will be greatly improved.


----------



## Sticky

Soll said:


> With less channeling that has to be an improvement in the mouth feel and combined with the matching basket, surely smoothness will be greatly improved.


Definitely for those shots, the point I was trying to make was a good shot with one screen versus another.

I cannot tell whether there is much difference between two good shots with different screens, I may try this tomorrow.


----------



## Soll

Sticky said:


> Definitely for those shots, the point I was trying to make was a good shot with one screen versus another.
> 
> I cannot tell whether there is much difference between two good shots with different screens, I may try this tomorrow.


I see what you mean! I suppose it takes someone with acute taste buds to notice any difference.


----------



## michaelg

jeebsy said:


> Michaelg got one recently, haven't heard how he's getting on with it though.


Hi Jeebsy, I really like it. The tamper (58.3mm Torr Trapez) fits really snugly and I'd say since I got it, all the pours have been coming out dead centre so I'm really pleased with it. Less meandering before settling on a centre pour than I had with VST's. That's why I'm looking to get the bigger size and then I think I'll get rid of my VST's.


----------



## jeebsy

I'll take a screen and a basket


----------



## Charliej

Which size of basket Jeebsy?

Could everyone wanting the IMS stuff please start a list in the same style as the raffle ticket lists and take a look at the pdf catalogue I've listed and use the codes for the items you want.


----------



## jeebsy

What's the difference between the 1460201 and 1460206 screens?

1460103 basket


----------



## michaelg

1)jeebsy 1460103 basket

2)michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino)


----------



## Iwwstriker

I don't know what size I should get for my Gaggia Classic, can someone advise please? I want both shower screen and filter basket that fits a gaggia classic. I don't have a measuring vernier caliper, so I can't really measure it accurately.


----------



## michaelg

Iwwstriker said:


> I don't know what size I should get for my Gaggia Classic, can someone advise please? I want both shower screen and filter basket that fits a gaggia classic. I don't have a measuring vernier caliper, so I can't really measure it accurately.


Check out the dimensions on these products which are for Gaggia and check the catalogue link Charlie posted above.


----------



## Iwwstriker

Alright, I got the filter basket sorted out.

1)jeebsy 1460103 basket

2)michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino)

3)Iwwstriker 1460107 (18-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

How about the shower screen?? Integrated or woven? Any ideas? Because it doesn't specify one for gaggia classic. Sorry for being a nuisance >


----------



## Charliej

There isn't one that will fit a Classic the ones that are the same size as a Classic have a large lip on them and so won't fit or seal properly if you did manage to somehow force one on.


----------



## Charliej

jeebsy said:


> What's the difference between the 1460201 and 1460206 screens?
> 
> 1460103 basket


Have a look at the upper part of the pdf one has an integrated membrane and one a woven membrane what difference it makes I have no idea.


----------



## Charliej

To clarify information in 1 place:

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + shower screen tba

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (18-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)


----------



## jeebsy

Would like the integrated one - can't really tell from the pic but assuming it's the one on the left as per all the other pics...

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (18-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)


----------



## Eyedee

Whoever put my name on-------THANK YOU

Ian


----------



## michaelg

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (18-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)


----------



## Charliej

Eyedee said:


> Whoever put my name on-------THANK YOU
> 
> Ian


That would have been me Ian just to get the list more orderly


----------



## Charliej

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (18-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)


----------



## kikapu

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (18-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)


----------



## Jollybean

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (18-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)


----------



## Charliej

To clarify information in 1 place:

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

*PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST*

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (18-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)


----------



## totallywired

I can't seem to see which screen and basket I need for the Duetto? Any one point me in the right direction?

Cheers

Dan


----------



## GS11

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

*PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST*

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (18-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460201

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)


----------



## Charliej

totallywired said:


> I can't seem to see which screen and basket I need for the Duetto? Any one point me in the right direction?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Dan


The basket will depend on the size you're after but the Screen should be the E61 version, so you just need to pick between integrated and woven.


----------



## Sofmonk

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

*PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST*







*
1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201*

*
2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)*

*
3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (18-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)*

*
4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)*

*
5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba*

*
6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)*

*
7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + **1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)*

*
8**. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)*

*
9. El carajillo 1460201 *

*
10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)*

*
11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)*

*
12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)*


----------



## totallywired

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (18-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460201

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )


----------



## Iwwstriker

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460201

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

Just amending my typo in the details to avoid confusion.


----------



## CallumT

When is the deadline on this order? - I'll copy and paste the list later on when I have the proper catalogue numbers that I need


----------



## Charliej

Its open for a couple more weeks Callum.


----------



## Charliej

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )


----------



## Sticky

For those of you with Izzo Duetto machines, the following are compatible serial numbers;

E61 200 IM which is the competition integrated membrane version I use and am very pleased with

E61 200 RM which is a commercial quality woven mesh

E61 35 WM which is a traditional woven mesh


----------



## specialpants

Sticky said:


> For those of you with Izzo Duetto machines, the following are compatible serial numbers;
> 
> E61 200 IM which is the competition integrated membrane version I use and am very pleased with
> 
> E61 200 RM which is a commercial quality woven mesh
> 
> E61 35 WM which is a traditional woven mesh


Hey guys,

Re: shower screen - I did a comparison a while back






I think the shower screen looks great and it does visually improve the look of the water flow... but dont expect too much in the cup. One of the benefits I did find was it look longer for crap to build up behind the shower screen compared to the stock screen.


----------



## Dr Steve

Anybody know what size tampers are the best fit for these baskets?


----------



## CallumT

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201


----------



## CallumT

Dr Steve said:


> Anybody know what size tampers are the best fit for these baskets?


58.35 same as VST accept I think the IMS baskets are abit bigger as my 58.4mm torr is a nicer fit than in the VST where it is almost too snug


----------



## Dr Steve

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15 Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar


----------



## The Systemic Kid

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 *&* 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 *&* 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket


----------



## unoll

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 *&* 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)


----------



## Dr Steve

Hi Charlie,

When are you putting this order in, and when will you want paying?


----------



## Charliej

The order should be going in 2 weeks today to give any stragglers time to order and to pay so no more orders after Friday 31st Jan


----------



## jeebsy

Did anyone work out what E61 screen is what?


----------



## GS11

jeebsy said:


> Did anyone work out what E61 screen is what?


No but assume we are ordering integrated version for expobar but would be nice to get some confirmation


----------



## Charliej

GS11 said:


> No but assume we are ordering integrated version for expobar but would be nice to get some confirmation


Either of the E61 screens in the LF catalogue I linked will work it's up to you whether you choose woven or integrated.


----------



## GS11

Charliej said:


> Either of the E61 screens in the LF catalogue I linked will work it's up to you whether you choose woven or integrated.


Cheers charlie is 1460201 the integrated screen?


----------



## Charliej

Yes it is

13 char grrr


----------



## jakeapeters

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 & 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)


----------



## vexorg

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 & 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)


----------



## vexorg

Added my name to this list assuming that you are happy to post to Dublin, Ireland. ?


----------



## Jason1wood

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 & 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)


----------



## frankil

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 & 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);


----------



## Charliej

vexorg said:


> Added my name to this list assuming that you are happy to post to Dublin, Ireland. ?


Yes will post to Dublin, not sure how much it will be, but I will find the cheapest reliable method


----------



## vexorg

Charliej said:


> Yes will post to Dublin, not sure how much it will be, but I will find the cheapest reliable method


Great, now to track down a slightly larger tamper and naked portafilter.


----------



## Charliej

Speak to Coffeechap of this parish regarding Torr 58.4mm tampers a lot of us have them and love them.


----------



## Southpaw

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 & 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)


----------



## Drc

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 & 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)


----------



## Charliej

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

*PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST*

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 & 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)


----------



## kikapu

Charlie any idea of likely order date/when you will want the funds?? Ignore seen further back in the thread no orders after 31st so assume will be around then.


----------



## Jason1wood

Charlie, the Fracino Classic is 58mm, not sure how to amend the thread. Well spotted and give yourself a gold star.


----------



## MarkB

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

*PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST*



*
1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201*

*
2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen)*

*
3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)*

*
4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)*

*
5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba*

*
6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)*

*
7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)*

*
8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)*

*
9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)*

*
10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)*

*
11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)*

*
12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)*

*
13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )*

*
14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201*

*
15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar*

*
16. Systemic Kid 1460201 & 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket*

*
17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket*

*
18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)*

*
19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)*

*
20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)*

*
21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460205 (shower screen) *

*
22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);*

*
23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)*

*
24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)*

*
25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)*

*
26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)*

*
27. MarkB - **1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)*


----------



## vexorg

Charliej said:


> Speak to Coffeechap of this parish regarding Torr 58.4mm tampers a lot of us have them and love them.


Thanks again, a gent as usual.

V


----------



## Charliej

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

*PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST*

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 & 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)


----------



## Charliej

Post altered for both Michaelg and Jason1wood to correct E61 type shower screen I have assumed you both want integrated not woven if you want woven instead just copy/paste the list into a new post and alter the part number to 1460206.

*TO REITERATE PART NUMBER 1460205 THE 51.5MM IMS SHOWER SCREEN IS NOT THE CORRECT PART FOR FRACINO MACHINES WITH E61 TYPE GROUPS I.E. CHERUB, HEAVENLY, LITTLE GEM, FRACINO CLASSIC ETC.*


----------



## Pompeyexile

Sorry Charliej I didn't realise they didn't do a shower screen for the Gaggia classic, should have read the post from the start. But I'll still have the pack of descaler if that's OK. Just out of interest you can't get the Grindz at a reasonable price can you?


----------



## Charliej

Pompeyexile said:


> Sorry Charliej I didn't realise they didn't do a shower screen for the Gaggia classic, should have read the post from the start. But I'll still have the pack of descaler if that's OK. Just out of interest you can't get the Grindz at a reasonable price can you?


I may be able to I'll check with my supplier as soon as my log in gets reset I messed up on the password and that's all done from their base in Italy.

The brass dispersion plate and the shower screen are 2 separate things one of the smaller IMS screens may fit but I wouldn't like to guarantee that.


----------



## michaelg

Hi Charlie, I picked the one I listed as the dimensions match my current one and with that integrated one I couldn't see where it would screw in with no centre hole. I think the Cherub isn't a proper E61 - just Fracino's proprietary version of it. Am I being daft here - anyone?!


----------



## Greenpotterer

Charliej's Avatar Charliej Charliej is online now

Lancastrian Sage

Join Date

Feb 2012

Location

Chorley Lancashire

Posts

1,340

Post Thanks / Like

Default

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 & 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

Sage Dual Boiler, Gaggia Classic(pre Phillips version) with Rancilio wand, Brasilia RR55 OD, Sage Smart Grinder,HD Naked PF, VST 20g, LM Strada 21g and 17g ,Made By Knock Heft 58mm, Heft Walnut & Black 58.35mm,Torr XS Zebrano 58.4mm convex, Grindenstein knockbox Porlex Tall, 1940s Zassenhaus 496, Moka Pot Bodum single cup pourover thing and L'Express 3 cup double walled FP.


----------



## Charliej

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

*PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST*

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 & 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub


----------



## Pompeyexile

Sorry getting my threads mixed up here. Can I still have the brass dispersion plate please and of course the packet of descaler sachets too.

Thanks


----------



## Charliej

michaelg said:


> Hi Charlie, I picked the one I listed as the dimensions match my current one and with that integrated one I couldn't see where it would screw in with no centre hole. I think the Cherub isn't a proper E61 - just Fracino's proprietary version of it. Am I being daft here - anyone?!


I don't really know lol if the one in the IMS brochure matches your's just copy and paste the list again and I'll get a mod to delete my other post.


----------



## VTG

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 & 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)


----------



## Milanski

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 & 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460103 (14/20g Basket for Rancilio) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)


----------



## DavidBondy

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 & 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460103 (14/20g Basket for Rancilio) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)


----------



## michaelg

Charliej said:


> I don't really know lol if the one in the IMS brochure matches your's just copy and paste the list again and I'll get a mod to delete my other post.


I'll leave it as the integrated one for now and if it doesn't fit I'm sure someone else will want to give it a shot so can sell it on. I think most of the advantage is seen to be with the integrated so will keep my fingers crossed it fits in the meantime!


----------



## Charliej

michaelg said:


> I'll leave it as the integrated one for now and if it doesn't fit I'm sure someone else will want to give it a shot so can sell it on. I think most of the advantage is seen to be with the integrated so will keep my fingers crossed it fits in the meantime!


WEll if you take the screen off on yours and compare it to the brochure that will confirm it either way, I had just seen the E61 screens marked as suitable for Fracino elsewhere so maybe there are different versions how old is your machine, its a cherub isn't it?


----------



## michaelg

Yup it's a Cherub, maybe about a year old now. Just wary as maybe they mean more commercial sized Fracino machines rather than domestic models. Will take another look at the pics but my main query is, without the central screw holding it in place, what holds it there? Friction?!


----------



## Charliej

I believe that with the E61 group the head gasket holds it in place, as the advice on removing one seems to be use 2 spoons to pry it off.


----------



## DavidBondy

Charliej said:


> I believe that with the E61 group the head gasket holds it in place, as the advice on removing one seems to be use 2 spoons to pry it off.


I'd be very wary about using anything which could even possibly damage the E61 head.

I've found that by far the best way to remove the gasket is with a carpenter's awl. You can skewer it and prise it out without touching any other component.

This is, of course, destructive of the gasket but with zero chance of damaging anything else.

To re-assemble, I assemble the shower screen and new gasket onto a PF the use that to seat everything squarely and firmly.

I change my gasket regularly because they do get brittle.

David


----------



## mym

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 & 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460103 (14/20g Basket for Rancilio) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)


----------



## marcuswar

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 & 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460103 (14/20g Basket for Rancilio) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs


----------



## irishcoffee42

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 & 1460206 shower screens; 1460102 filter basket

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460103 (14/20g Basket for Rancilio) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)


----------



## The Systemic Kid

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460103 (14/20g Basket for Rancilio) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)


----------



## Jason1wood

When we looking at getting these as damaged my screen trying to remove to size it. Getting loads of water on a pour. Shall I just order a normal screen until these are ordered?


----------



## Charliej

Order will be going in this week , as soon as the Italian office get my login reset, I messed it up somehow and they have no automated recovery system. The stuff comes next day from Italy, so as soon as I have managed to get some packaged weighed at the Post Office so I know how much postage I will pm everyone with details for payment.


----------



## garydyke1

Is my Sage showerscreen in scope mate ?


----------



## Charliej

garydyke1 said:


> Is my Sage showerscreen in scope mate ?


Yes it's on the written list assuming you want the appropriate NS brass dispersion plate as well?


----------



## Jason1wood

Cheers Charlie. Will order a basic screen as my pours are terrible. I split the existing screen trying to remove it.


----------



## Charliej

Jason1wood said:


> Cheers Charlie. Will order a basic screen as my pours are terrible. I split the existing screen trying to remove it.


Ouch I hate it when that sort of thing happens and some , in the scale of things, inconsequential part ruins the whole item. A case of " A Horse, A Horse, My Kingdom for a Horse !!" I guess


----------



## garydyke1

Charliej said:


> Yes it's on the written list assuming you want the appropriate NS brass dispersion plate as well?


whats the total cost?


----------



## jeebsy

Is it cafiza for backflushing?


----------



## Charliej

Gary not sure at the moment due to me forgetting my login details and inputting the wrong ones too many times the screen will be £12 same as the others I'll pm you with dispersion plate costs as soon as I have them.

Jeebsy either Cafiza or Puly Caff for backflushing both the same price for a 900g tub I'm going with Cafiza this time simply because I haven't tried it but people rate it.


----------



## garydyke1

Urnex Cafiza is brilliant stuff


----------



## jeebsy

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460103 (14/20g Basket for Rancilio) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)


----------



## RikA

The part 1460200 looks like it will fit into my Fracino Cherub. Anyone know if that's the right one for a Cherub?


----------



## Charliej

RikA said:


> The part 1460200 looks like it will fit into my Fracino Cherub. Anyone know if that's the right one for a Cherub?


I'm sorry but I don't know what the shower screen on a Cherub looks like your best bet is to remove and measure it then check against the information in the LF brochure and/or the IMS website. LInks to both are posted on the 1st page of this thread.


----------



## RikA

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460103 (14/20g Basket for Rancilio) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)

35. rika - 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen), 1460102 (12-18g IMS basket), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket)


----------



## michaelg

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460103 (14/20g Basket for Rancilio) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)

35. rika - 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen), 1460102 (12-18g IMS basket), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket)


----------



## michaelg

Updated mine to same as Rika above - based on this website, thatis the right one for Fracino.


----------



## Charliej

As long as you two are happy with that I'm happy.


----------



## tribs

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.[/color]

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460103 (14/20g Basket for Rancilio) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)

35. rika - 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen), 1460102 (12-18g IMS basket), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket)

35. tribs - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket E61) for Quickmill


----------



## Daren

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.[/color]

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460103 (14/20g Basket for Rancilio) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)

35. rika - 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen), 1460102 (12-18g IMS basket), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket)

35. tribs - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket E61) for Quickmill

36. Daren - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61) for Rocket


----------



## Milanski

I'd like to change my basket order to a tripple for Silvia dosing up to 22g but seemingly from the catalogue the biggest basket I can get is the 14/20g Rancilio.

Anyone reckon I could get away with the 1460104 18/22g for E61 with my Silvia?

Surely if the PF is the standard 58mm then it should work right?

Or am I missing something?


----------



## tribs

Milanski said:


> I'd like to change my basket order to a tripple for Silvia dosing up to 22g but seemingly from the catalogue the biggest basket I can get is the 14/20g Rancilio.
> 
> Anyone reckon I could get away with the 1460104 18/22g for E61 with my Silvia?
> 
> Surely if the PF is the standard 58mm then it should work right?
> 
> Or am I missing something?


According to the pdf, the dimensions are the same apart from the basket depth. Presumably, if you are using a naked / bottomless portafilter it shouldn't make any difference. Likewise for the Cimbali / Gaggia IMS baskets the pdf reccomends a 68mm dia lip whereas I use a 70mm dia lip VST with naked PF without issue on my Classic.


----------



## Charliej

Milanski said:


> I'd like to change my basket order to a tripple for Silvia dosing up to 22g but seemingly from the catalogue the biggest basket I can get is the 14/20g Rancilio.
> 
> Anyone reckon I could get away with the 1460104 18/22g for E61 with my Silvia?
> 
> Surely if the PF is the standard 58mm then it should work right?
> 
> Or am I missing something?


It's all down to the depth of the baskets, as an example I can't get my LM 22g basket into a Gaggia pf but it fits fine into the Sage pf, so if you check your existing basket's depth and then find which IMS triple has the same depth, also worth measuring the pf depth at the inner edge as that should be the maximum depth of basket that you could get in. As Jeebsy said if you are using a naked pf then the depth doesn't matter.


----------



## Milanski

Sweet, thanks guys. Using a naked so tripple shots here I come!


----------



## Milanski

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.[/color]

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny 1460204 & 1460209 Screens 1460102 12/18g basket

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460104 (18/22gg Basket for E61) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)

35. rika - 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen), 1460102 (12-18g IMS basket), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket)

35. tribs - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket E61) for Quickmill

36. Daren - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61) for Rocket


----------



## Milanski

Apologies if this has been asked before but I plan to get a Torr 58.4 convex very soon and want to make sure it is the right size for these baskets (cos I'll be buggered if I'm buying another bloody tamper!).

The catalogue say 60mm outer edge of the basket. Are we assuming or do we know for sure that the 58.4 will be as sung with these as they are with the VSTs?


----------



## garydyke1

itll be fine mate


----------



## Milanski

Taking your word for it Gary!


----------



## garydyke1

Well I have 2 TORRs, one 58.3 and one 58.5. If they dont fit ill blame myself as well


----------



## kikapu

My 58.4 Torr fits in the IMS basket fine infact seems a bit more roomy than in the VST so think a 58.5 might be perfect!! Although haven't noticed any evidence of side channelling so think 58.4 is fine too!

Glad I have cleared that up!!


----------



## garydyke1

Glad I have an older TORR fiddy-'ate-fyve convex then as back up


----------



## Charliej

*Orders may be placed up until midnight GMT on Friday Feb 7th i.e. tomorrow.*

Once I have sorted out who wants what I will put the order in and hopefully I should receive the goods on Tuesday of next week if ordered on Monday. Once that has happened I need to get a few packages weight to get accurate postage costs worked out and also I need to buy enough packaging materials. You will then receive a pm with a summary of your order and payment details. I will update via a thread when goods have been posted after payment has been received.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.[/color]

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny LF-1460202 Simonelli integrated Screen LF-1460104 Simonelli 12/18g basket and 1 x Urnex grindz

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460104 (18/22gg Basket for E61) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)

35. rika - 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen), 1460102 (12-18g IMS basket), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket)

35. tribs - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket E61) for Quickmill

36. Daren - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61) for Rocket


----------



## Walter Sobchak

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.[/color]

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny LF-1460202 Simonelli integrated Screen LF-1460104 Simonelli 12/18g basket and 1 x Urnex grindz

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460104 (18/22gg Basket for E61) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)

35. rika - 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen), 1460102 (12-18g IMS basket), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket)

35. tribs - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket E61) for Quickmill

36. Daren - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61) for Rocket

37. Walter Sobchak - 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen) + 1 grindz


----------



## aodstratford

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.[/color]

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 (12/18g IMS basket ridged) + shower screen tba

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny LF-1460202 Simonelli integrated Screen LF-1460104 Simonelli 12/18g basket and 1 x Urnex grindz

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460104 (18/22gg Basket for E61) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)

35. rika - 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen), 1460102 (12-18g IMS basket), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket)

35. tribs - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket E61) for Quickmill

36. Daren - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61) for Rocket

37. Walter Sobchak - 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen) + 1 grindz

38. aodstratford - 1460211 + 1460111


----------



## Soll

aodstratford said:


> All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.[/color]
> 
> PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST
> 
> 1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza
> 
> 2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen)
> 
> 3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)
> 
> 4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)
> 
> 5. Soll 1460102 18g/20g IMS baskets ridged) + shower screen for Bezzera Strega +1 Grindz..............
> 
> 6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)
> 
> 7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)
> 
> 8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)
> 
> 9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)
> 
> 10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)
> 
> 11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)
> 
> 12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)
> 
> 13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )
> 
> 14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201
> 
> 15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar
> 
> 16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen
> 
> 17. coffeejohnny LF-1460202 Simonelli integrated Screen LF-1460104 Simonelli 12/18g basket and 1 x Urnex grindz
> 
> 18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)
> 
> 19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)
> 
> 20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)
> 
> 21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)
> 
> 22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);
> 
> 23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)
> 
> 24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)
> 
> 25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)
> 
> 26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)
> 
> 27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)
> 
> 28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub
> 
> 29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)
> 
> 30. Milanski - 1460104 (18/22gg Basket for E61) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)
> 
> 31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)
> 
> 32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)
> 
> 33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs
> 
> 34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)
> 
> 35. rika - 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen), 1460102 (12-18g IMS basket), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket)
> 
> 35. tribs - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket E61) for Quickmill
> 
> 36. Daren - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61) for Rocket
> 
> 37. Walter Sobchak - 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen) + 1 grindz
> 
> 38. aodstratford - 1460211 + 1460111


..............................


----------



## Soll

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.[/color]

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 18g/20g IMS baskets ridged) + shower screen for Bezzera Strega +1 Grindz..............

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny LF-1460202 Simonelli integrated Screen LF-1460104 Simonelli 12/18g basket and 1 x Urnex grindz

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460104 (18/22gg Basket for E61) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)

35. rika - 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen), 1460102 (12-18g IMS basket), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket)

35. tribs - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket E61) for Quickmill

36. Daren - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61) for Rocket

37. Walter Sobchak - 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen) + 1 grindz

38. aodstratford - 1460211 + 1460111


----------



## Xpenno

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.[/color]

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 18g/20g IMS baskets ridged) + shower screen for Bezzera Strega +1 Grindz..............

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) + 1 x Grindz

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny LF-1460202 Simonelli integrated Screen LF-1460104 Simonelli 12/18g basket and 1 x Urnex grindz

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460104 (18/22gg Basket for E61) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)

35. rika - 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen), 1460102 (12-18g IMS basket), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket)

35. tribs - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket E61) for Quickmill

36. Daren - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61) for Rocket

37. Walter Sobchak - 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen) + 1 grindz

38. aodstratford - 1460211 + 1460111


----------



## drude

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.[/color]

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 18g/20g IMS baskets ridged) + shower screen for Bezzera Strega +1 Grindz..............

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) + 1 x Grindz

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny LF-1460202 Simonelli integrated Screen LF-1460104 Simonelli 12/18g basket and 1 x Urnex grindz

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460104 (18/22gg Basket for E61) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)

35. rika - 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen), 1460102 (12-18g IMS basket), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket)

35. tribs - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket E61) for Quickmill

36. Daren - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61) for Rocket

37. Walter Sobchak - 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen) + 1 grindz

38. aodstratford - 1460211 + 1460111

39. drude - 1460201 Shower screen, 1460102 basket, + 1 grindz


----------



## Jason1wood

kikapu said:


> My 58.4 Torr fits in the IMS basket fine infact seems a bit more roomy than in the VST so think a 58.5 might be perfect!! Although haven't noticed any evidence of side channelling so think 58.4 is fine too!
> 
> Glad I have cleared that up!!


I thought these baskets were 58mm that's why I haven't bought a bigger tamper!


----------



## Kiwibeanaphile

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.[/color]

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 18g/20g IMS baskets ridged) + shower screen for Bezzera Strega +1 Grindz..............

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) + 1 x Grindz

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny LF-1460202 Simonelli integrated Screen LF-1460104 Simonelli 12/18g basket and 1 x Urnex grindz

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460104 (18/22gg Basket for E61) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)

35. rika - 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen), 1460102 (12-18g IMS basket), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket)

35. tribs - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket E61) for Quickmill

36. Daren - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61) for Rocket

37. Walter Sobchak - 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen) + 1 grindz

38. aodstratford - 1460211 + 1460111

39. drude - 1460201 Shower screen, 1460102 basket, + 1 grindz

40. Kiwibeanaphile - 1460105 + 1460106 (single and double for Gaggia Classic).


----------



## MarkB

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.[/color]

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 18g/20g IMS baskets ridged) + shower screen for Bezzera Strega +1 Grindz..............

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) + 1 x Grindz

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny LF-1460202 Simonelli integrated Screen LF-1460104 Simonelli 12/18g basket and 1 x Urnex grindz

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen), + 1 grindz

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460104 (18/22gg Basket for E61) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)

35. rika - 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen), 1460102 (12-18g IMS basket), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket)

35. tribs - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket E61) for Quickmill

36. Daren - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61) for Rocket

37. Walter Sobchak - 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen) + 1 grindz

38. aodstratford - 1460211 + 1460111

39. drude - 1460201 Shower screen, 1460102 basket, + 1 grindz


----------



## Charliej

Jason1wood said:


> I thought these baskets were 58mm that's why I haven't bought a bigger tamper!


You'll be fine for now people still use 58mm ones in VST baskets.


----------



## Pompeyexile

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.[/color]

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 18g/20g IMS baskets ridged) + shower screen for Bezzera Strega +1 Grindz..............

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) + 1 x Grindz

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61)

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny LF-1460202 Simonelli integrated Screen LF-1460104 Simonelli 12/18g basket and 1 x Urnex grindz

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen), + 1 grindz

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460104 (18/22gg Basket for E61) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)

35. rika - 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen), 1460102 (12-18g IMS basket), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket)

35. tribs - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket E61) for Quickmill

36. Daren - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61) for Rocket

37. Walter Sobchak - 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen) + 1 grindz

38. aodstratford - 1460211 + 1460111

39. drude - 1460201 Shower screen, 1460102 basket, + 1 grindz

40. Pompeyexile - IMS 1460106 Basket (12 - 18g for Gaggia Classic)


----------



## Sofmonk

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.[/color]

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 18g/20g IMS baskets ridged) + shower screen for Bezzera Strega +1 Grindz..............

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) + 1 x Grindz

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61) + grindz

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny LF-1460202 Simonelli integrated Screen LF-1460104 Simonelli 12/18g basket and 1 x Urnex grindz

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460104 (18/22gg Basket for E61) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)

35. rika - 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen), 1460102 (12-18g IMS basket), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket)

35. tribs - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket E61) for Quickmill

36. Daren - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61) for Rocket

37. Walter Sobchak - 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen) + 1 grindz

38. aodstratford - 1460211 + 1460111

39. drude - 1460201 Shower screen, 1460102 basket, + 1 grindz

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xpenno

The list got borkd, on my mobile so I can't really copy and fix it, thought I'd highlight just in case.

Spence


----------



## Charliej

Spence I can't see where you mean the list got buggered up can you explain please.


----------



## Charliej

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.[/color]

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 18g/20g IMS baskets ridged) + shower screen for Bezzera Strega +1 Grindz..............

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) + 1 x Grindz

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61) +1 x Grindz

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102 (12-18g basket) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket) both for E61 specifically expobar

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny LF-1460202 Simonelli integrated Screen LF-1460104 Simonelli 12/18g basket and 1 x Urnex grindz

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen), + 1 grindz

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460104 (18/22gg Basket for E61) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)

35. rika - 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen), 1460102 (12-18g IMS basket), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket)

35. tribs - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket E61) for Quickmill

36. Daren - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61) for Rocket

37. Walter Sobchak - 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen) + 1 grindz

38. aodstratford - 1460211 + 1460111

39. drude - 1460201 Shower screen, 1460102 basket, + 1 grindz

40. Pompeyexile - IMS 1460106 Basket (12 - 18g for Gaggia Classic)

41. Kiwibeanaphile - 1460105 + 1460106 (single and double for Gaggia Classic).


----------



## Dr Steve

All IMS baskets and shower screens are £12 each plus postage except for the 53mm 21g basket and the 48mm shower screens please pm regarding those. Please add your name to the list with the product codes of the items from the pdf catalogue linked earlier in the thread.[/color]

PLEASE MAKE SURE YOU COPY THE ENTIRE POST NOT JUST THE LIST

1. jeebsy 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460201 + Cafiza

2 michaelg 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

3. Iwwstriker 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

4. GaryDyke1 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

5. Soll 1460102 18g/20g IMS baskets ridged) + shower screen for Bezzera Strega +1 Grindz..............

6. Xpenno 1 x 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1x1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) + 1 x Grindz

7.Sofmonk 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket) + 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61) +1 x Grindz

8. Eyedee 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

9. El carajillo 1460206 (Woven Shower Screen E61)

10. Kikapu 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen)

11. Jollybean 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

12. GS11 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen)

13. Totallywired 1460103 (14-20g basket) + 1460201 ( Integrated shower screen )

14. CallumT - IMS 200nm Competition Shower 1460201

15. Dr Steve 1460102(12-18g basket) & 1460104(18-22g IMS basket) both for E61-expobar +1GRINDZ & 1CAFIZA

16. Systemic Kid 1460201 Shower screen

17. coffeejohnny LF-1460202 Simonelli integrated Screen LF-1460104 Simonelli 12/18g basket and 1 x Urnex grindz

18. unoll - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

19. jakeapeters - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) & 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.)

20. Vexorg - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

21. Jason1wood - 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket for E61 / Fracino etc.) & 1460201 (shower screen)

22. frankil - 1 x 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen) and 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket);

23. Southpaw - 1 x 1460111 (la spaziale double basket) and 1 x 1460211 (la spaziale shower screen)

24. Drc - 1 x 1460106 & 1 x 1460107 (12-18g & 16-22g IMS baskets for Gaggia Classic)

25. Coffechap - 1 x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc)

26 CharlieJ - 1 x1460104 (18/22g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1x 1460103 (14/20g IMS basket for E61 etc) 1 x 1460204 ( IMS shower screen for NS)

27. MarkB - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen), + 1 grindz

28. Greenpotterer - 1460101 (7-9g), 1460102 (12-18g), 1460104 (18-22g) IMS baskets all for Fracino Cherub

29. VTG - 1460107 (16-22g IMS basket for Gaggia Classic)

30. Milanski - 1460104 (18/22gg Basket for E61) & 146203 (Intergrated screen for Rancilio)

31. DavidBondy - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen), 1 x 1460103 (14/20g Basket), 1 x 1460104 (18/22g Basket)

32. mym - 1460103 basket (14/20g IMS basket for Expobar)

33. marcuswar - 1 x 1460201 (E61 Integrated Screen) & set of RR55OD burrs

34. irishcoffee42 - IMS 1460106 basket (12-18g for Gaggia Classic)

35. rika - 1460200 (IMS Integrated shower screen), 1460102 (12-18g IMS basket), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket)

35. tribs - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61), 1460104 (18-22g IMS basket E61) for Quickmill

36. Daren - 1460201 (IMS Integrated shower screen E61) for Rocket

37. Walter Sobchak - 1460104 + 1460201 (Shower screen) + 1 grindz

38. aodstratford - 1460211 + 1460111

39. drude - 1460201 Shower screen, 1460102 basket, + 1 grindz

40. Pompeyexile - IMS 1460106 Basket (12 - 18g for Gaggia Classic)

41. Kiwibeanaphile - 1460105 + 1460106 (single and double for Gaggia Classic).


----------



## Charliej

OK folks another 30 minutes to go and after that no more orders please. I'll be adding up numbers and placing the order over the weekend and you'll get a pm with payment details in the next few days, it will be payment via bank transfer as that's how I have to pay the supplier so it's easier for me than messing about transferring money out of Paypal, which they always drag their heels over. I should get the stuff by Tuesday or Wednesday. I'll have to get some stuff packaged up and weighed for an accurate cost. I'll try to post stuff in batches rather than 1 item at a time as I get payment so I hope to get the 1st lot of stuff posted out on Friday the 14th for those who have paid me by then and thereafter will post every 2-3 days.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Charlie has requested this thread be closed.


----------

